# Extralite Thru Axle RockShox reviews?



## bottleboy (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi guys

Any first hand impressions on this black weight weenie?

Black Lock

Regards


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

For now, they just have the DT Swiss model ready…


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

The weight (25g) is certainly awesome, but the big drawback for me would be that it uses an 8mm allen key. My Lezyne multitool does not have one of those (and they are a disappearing thing on modern multi-tools now that square taper cranks are a thing of the past). Once you add the weight of a separate 8mm allen key (or a bigger, bulkier multitool that includes an 8mm allen key) then the weight savings of this over say the Carbon-Ti thru axle (37g) is erased. Can you get a 12g 8mm allen key?


----------



## purdyboy (Nov 15, 2005)

TigWorld said:


> Can you get a 12g 8mm allen key?


Multi Tools

The carbon Ti and (and I think the FRM) QR15 bolt thru axles use 5mm hex.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Want one of these allen key "bolt on" skewer type QR15 axle's for my Fox F29!!! I saw that a few Fox riders are using something similar that "saves 40g" from the stock QR15. Where's the best source to pick one of these up in the states.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

TigWorld, the 8mm is on a couple mini multi tools. One of them is a Lezyne, the other is generic with a slide on 8mm cap, and it's very mini, could fit into a change pocket in jeans. This tool is helpful because it fits the non drive side Truvativ crank arm bolt for external BB cranksets, specifically helped a fellow Bike Party rider to get his bike's crank arm that had fallen off from lack of maintenance.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

You're right, my Lezyne does have an 8mm on it. Fairwheelbikes in the States is probably your best bet.


----------



## cuzitsmyUSofwtvr (Apr 10, 2011)

Any place to get these in the U.S?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

cuzitsmyUSofwtvr said:


> Any place to get these in the U.S?


https://fairwheelbikes.com/extralite-black-lock-thru-axle-p-6494.html


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

The main reason I got the Carbon-Ti, instead of the Extralite, is that the Extralite has the allen groove on the thread side (needs to be tighten counterclockwise). Many torque wrenches are clockwise only.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

TigWorld said:


> The weight (25g) is certainly awesome, but the big drawback for me would be that it uses an 8mm allen key.


Where do you get 8mm from? They all use 6mm, it's even printed on the axles themselves.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Ole said:


> Where do you get 8mm from? They all use 6mm, it's even printed on the axles themselves.


They must have changed them mid-production. See this from their face book page:

https://www.facebook.com/ExtraliteR...9913/223249621132395/?type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah, they are different now. 6mm allen on the head side rather than the thread side. I just ordered a Rockshox 15mm and Santa Cruz 142.


----------



## Mads Kock (May 26, 2005)

I got them - they are great at holding the wheels in place and very light 

But since I often has to take the wheels off my bike I has began to use these for race only. For daily use it's easier with a Rock Shox 15mm qr and DT Swiss 142x12mm qr.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Very cool upgrade...


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Can someone explain to me what they mean by the "self-lubing washer" on these things? Aside from sounding dirty, what exactly do they mean?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

phlegm said:


> Can someone explain to me what they mean by the "self-lubing washer" on these things? Aside from sounding dirty, what exactly do they mean?


It means the washers are made of oil impregnated sintered bronze.


----------



## Lars K. P. (Jun 19, 2008)

Just purchased the EXTRALITE 12 x 142 mm Maxle 142 and I have never been so disappointed buying light weight products before.


1. Design) having the internal hex in the drive side means that many mini tools 6 mm Allen long enough to remove the axle. 

2. Thread) the machining of the thread on the axel is very bad meaning that the tightening of the axle become difficult.

3. Fit) the axle have too narrow tolerance and dismantle of the axle is more or less impossible. Tool used to drag it out!

This was my first and last part from EXTRALITE. I have just place order for the equal product from Carbon Ti and hope this one will be much better.


----------



## AZ Stumpy (Nov 27, 2008)

I bought an Extralite for the RS on my Epic. Great piece. I like it so much I just ordered a front and rear set for my Les.

Wouldn't break my heart if QR skewers went away as OEM spec.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Is it really worth $230 for a pair of these? What are you really gaining over a 15QR (or 12x142 Maxle?)


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Lars K. P. said:


> ...I have just place order for the equal product from Carbon Ti and hope this one will be much better.


I have the Carbon Ti version and the Tune DC15 and for ease of use I prefer the Carbon Ti. It's easy to do up and undo because the allen head is on the end that you'd expect it to be, so when you turn it you can push on the axle to have it engage with the threads. With the extralite, it looks like you'd need to push on the axle with one hand and then use the other to rotate it will your allen key.


----------



## Gripo (May 2, 2005)

Lelandjt said:


> Yeah, they are different now. 6mm allen on the head side rather than the thread side. I just ordered a Rockshox 15mm and Santa Cruz 142.


Which Extralite rear axle (part #) did you order for your SC? and does it fit?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

So they all have the hex on the thread end. Since it's a 6mm hex that means it doesn't work with Santa Cruz. Hopefully they make a 5mm model of the Scott axle to fit Santa Cruz.


----------



## Gripo (May 2, 2005)

Lelandjt said:


> So they all have the hex on the thread end. Since it's a 6mm hex that means it doesn't work with Santa Cruz. Hopefully they make a 5mm model of the Scott axle to fit Santa Cruz.


So....is there any way to modify the SC drive side to take the 6mm hex or have a 142mm long 6mm hex key to tighten the axle from the non-drive side....it can work?

edit: looks like you could have the 5mm "nut-washer" that secures the hanger drilled out to say 8/10mm allowing you to put the a 6mm hex through to secure the axles.....

you could "slot" the 5mm "nut-washer" to enable it to be secured woth a large flat blade screwdriver...


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

The derailleur hanger nut is a 6mm hex. If it was 8mm this would work or if the axle was 5mm (like the V10 axle) it would work. If you don't mind taking the time you can remove the nut, tighten the axle, then re-install the nut. I contacted Extralite and am waiting for a response.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

So Extralite only accepts returns for credit and that's after a 20% restocking fee and paying shipping. Bummer. Anyone with a Scott or compatible frame want to buy a thru-axle?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Lelandjt said:


> So Extralite only accepts returns for credit and that's after a 20% restocking fee and paying shipping. Bummer. Anyone with a Scott or compatible frame want to buy a thru-axle?


No, but...

Get yourself the longest Hadley axle out there. It's ~183mm with juuuuust enough room to lop off the end and cut new threads in the 12 x 1.0 size and pitch!

I've one ready to go soon as I get my hands on a 12x1.0 die. May have to order one for a few bucks. Not as light as some of the aftermarket stuff, but slick and sano looking.

Did this a couple years ago for my Maxle 12 x 1.75 Reign-X frame. It's been working flawlessly.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

In a month I'll be starting a job in a bike factory with cnc machines so I'm hoping to make the 6mm hex in the derailleur hanger nut into a 8mm hex. Then I can access the axle's 6mm hex. By chance the factory I'll be working at has a great relationship with Hadley and has custom hubs made by them.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Lelandjt said:


> In a month I'll be starting a job in a bike factory with cnc machines so I'm hoping to make the 6mm hex in the derailleur hanger nut into a 8mm hex. Then I can access the axle's 6mm hex. By chance the factory I'll be working at has a great relationship with Hadley and has custom hubs made by them.


Cool. Could do it now with some basic files.

It'd just take a while.


----------



## Gripo (May 2, 2005)

had a look at the SC derailuer nut this morning and will drill out the 6mm hex to an 8mm hole...then cut two flat sides to fit a 15mm spanner so I can tighten/loosen it...

maybe SC if they are listening could make a running mod on their derailuer nut to 8mm and/or Extralite could do their own SC nut and supply with their Scott axle...


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Extralite says they're gonna do a special nut, but not for a while. Seems like it would be simpler to just switch all their axles to a 5mm hex. That will also discourage overtightening as 6mm is overkill. For now I'm gonna use the axle. You gotta remove the nut, do the axle, then replace the nut. If having to spin 2 allens gets annoying I'll go back to the DT axle. I measured the nut to see if the 6mm hex can be expanded to 8mm and I'm not sure there's enough material. I'll have to ask our head engineer what he thinks.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Shift Up! 15mm RockShox vs. stock Pike axle





































A couple rides on it now, without any issues. No loosening, creaking, etc. I can't feel any difference while riding. Threaded in nice and smooth.
A bit less $$$ than some of the other options out there.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Thx for posting man. How did the scale get so dirty?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

I finally got my Extralite thru-axle, some grams saved over the DT Swiss provided with the Flux frame


----------

